# Double Standards



## orangemallow (Oct 31, 2011)

A couple of questions:

1. Do you think everyone is guilty of this?
2. Do you think the negative connotation attached to having double standards is proper? Why or why not?
3. How do you reconcile the discrepancy between your double standards?

I'm very interested to know what NT's might have to say about this. Thank you!


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Usually, those who contradict their principles have a reason for doing so. They are subject to amending, much like precedent in law.


----------



## infinitia (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a pretty vague question, but everyone is definitely prone to seeing certain people differently from others. It's natural. But I'd like to say I see everyone at the same level almost all of the time.

Although, one thing to point out in terms of racism is that people don't seem to understand the difference between racism and racial characteristics. If I say that Asians have flatter noses, someone would go "OMGZ so racist!" There is nothing racist about that - it's simply a racial characteristic. Ugh I'm trying to think of a better example, but it's late and sleep is so appealing to me right now. I hope I didn't go too off topic, haha.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't have double standards, everyone gets treated fairly, except for those I willfully ignore, who are relatively few, who don't get anything


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

What's wrong with some good ole double standards, then?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Double standards are only okay when they are from MY type.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes. I only open the door for women.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

orangemallow said:


> I'm very interested to know what NT's might have to say about this. Thank you!


Well, this NT would like a definition of what you consider double standards. Everyone is answering this talking about different things and I'd like to get everyone to at least answer the same question!


----------



## orangemallow (Oct 31, 2011)

searcheagle said:


> Well, this NT would like a definition of what you consider double standards. Everyone is answering this talking about different things and I'd like to get everyone to at least answer the same question!


I define it as applying a different set of standards (well, in this case logic I suppose) for similar situations. I have an NT friend who has repeatedly expressed his intent to beat the crap out of his best friend's bf for causing problems in the relationship. I don't know the specifics as to whether his intervention is already warranted but it just got me thinking because I remember him explaining to me in the past that there's no reason to dislike person A, even if person B is his friend, because what's happening between person A and person B is between them.

Thoughts?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

orangemallow said:


> I define it as applying a different set of standards (well, in this case logic I suppose) for similar situations. I have an NT friend who has repeatedly expressed his intent to beat the crap out of his best friend's bf for causing problems in the relationship. I don't know the specifics as to whether his intervention is already warranted but it just got me thinking because I remember him explaining to me in the past that there's no reason to dislike person A, even if person B is his friend, because what's happening between person A and person B is between them.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think no one really sees themselves involved in a double standard. They say this person handled this situation and it was wrong. When a person does something wrong they say well, this situation is different BECAUSE of this detail, etc.


----------



## orangemallow (Oct 31, 2011)

searcheagle said:


> I think no one really sees themselves involved in a double standard. They say this person handled this situation and it was wrong. When a person does something wrong they say well, this situation is different BECAUSE of this detail, etc.


Indeed which was why I wondered about the negative connotation. I think it wouldn't be as awful if people could just admit to their double standards. Come to think of it, another reason why I wondered about my NT friend's comment was because this was one instance where he had talked in absolutes.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

orangemallow said:


> Indeed which was why I wondered about the negative connotation. I think it wouldn't be as awful if people could just admit to their double standards. Come to think of it, another reason why I wondered about my NT friend's comment was because this was one instance where he had talked in absolutes.


Double standard is a negative phrase indicating hypocrisy. If the speaker doesn't believe hypocrisy is in play, they will use another word: similar, resemble, etc.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

It would seem that the world is full of double-standards. From chivalry to guantamamo bay, being that it's in cuba, even though america is apparently very anti-communist. But as someone stated above, usually the standard started out as something useful and evolved into what it is.


----------



## Dynamic Equilibrium (Oct 31, 2011)

@orangemallow, sorry for being off topic but I am troubled by your avatar because the feline uterus is bicornate, fetuses grow in two chains, not one big sphere. Sorry, nothing to add about double standards, I just am distracted by your avatar.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

I am a hypocrite in some regards. For example, I can't have anybody touching my stuff but I regularly snoop around and touch other peoples' belongings freely. I'm a little messy but get super anxious if somebody leaves behind a pile of junk. I can easily dole out great advice and criticism but hardly act on everything I preach.

I think that's just part of being human. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

orangemallow said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do you think everyone is guilty of this?
> 2. Do you think the negative connotation attached to having double standards is proper? Why or why not?
> ...


1. Most, almost all but there are people that strive really hard to avoid it. 

2. I find it proper. Bigotry and ill conceived self importance to name a couple reasons. 

3. Who said I have double standards? =]
Seriously, I analyze the validity and fairness from an outsider's view. I tear them to pieces with my T, and I eliminate them (the double standards). I do not consider as double standards the exceptions in theories/rules. Like "bread sucks BUT wry bread rocks" is not double standard, is an exception to a rule.



Dynamic Equilibrium said:


> @orangemallow, sorry for being off topic but I am troubled by your avatar because the feline uterus is bicornate, fetuses grow in two chains, not one big sphere.


Oh right! Uterus...All along I thought it was a stomach that had swallowed the cats...


----------

